# Help pls!!! How do I reach my customers?



## UrBGuY (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I just started a EL Tshirt online biz. I have everything in place. The packaging, the tshirts, the namecard and the batteries as value added service. However I have a problem reaching out to my audience as I do not know where to start...

Any enlightenment?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

UrBGuY said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just started a EL Tshirt online biz. I have everything in place. The packaging, the tshirts, the namecard and the batteries as value added service. However I have a problem reaching out to my audience as I do not know where to start...
> 
> Any enlightenment?


You didn't have any marketing or advertising planned when you started the business?

How did you plan to get customers?

Not trying to be mean or anything, but that's a very critical part of having a business. Marketing and advertising to get customers.

Maybe if you can tell us what research you've done, we can add on to that and suggest other ways. 

A good place to start is here:
T-Shirt Marketing - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

i agree with rodney. 

I'm not necessarily sure, truthfully speaking, who you're targeting.


----------



## UrBGuY (Aug 19, 2008)

Well my target audience are the party people. I have deduce that there is no specific age for party people because as long as u are a party animal it doesnt matter how old are u. 

I have wore it to club before for reaction test. Usually are the caucasians who come up to me and tell me how cool it is. The rest will just look in awe and whispering among themselves.

I do not have much funds left for marketing. So far my only idea is to get some friends and everybody wear the Tshirt to a club to create awareness.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I do not have much funds left for marketing.


That really should be something you put in the budget to start out with.

Without marketing and adverting, you can't make sales.

You may want to save up and then research different marketing methods that might work for your line.

Here's a start: marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums

And here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t34169.html

You may want to try local colleges to see what type of marketing can be done there. Maybe a booth where you can sell on campus during an event or maybe sponsor the college radio station in exchange for promotion.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just read this article today, it might help you as well: 5 Branding Myths Debunked--Branding Myths--Entrepreneur.com


----------



## Theedge (Jun 11, 2008)

Can you think of any local business that might like to purchase your product for a promotion? Perhaps you could approach them dirrectly. Walk in the front door.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Just read this article today, it might help you as well: 5 Branding Myths Debunked--Branding Myths--Entrepreneur.com


Good information. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## CarbonJeans (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the information. Appreicate it


----------

